# Star Trek Discovery: Lorca-Darsteller für Rückkehr offfen - doch geht das überhaupt?



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Discovery: Lorca-Darsteller für Rückkehr offfen - doch geht das überhaupt?*

						Jason Isaacs ist weiterhin offen für eine Rückkehr als Captain Lorca. Doch geht das überhaupt? Könnte man ihn noch sinnvoll in die dritte Staffel von Star Trek: Discovery einbinden? 2020 geht es mit Discovery auf Netflix weiter, aber fernab von Mirror- und bekannter Zeitrechnung des Prime-Universums. Doch es gibt ja noch die Pike-Serie Strange New World. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Discovery: Lorca-Darsteller für Rückkehr offfen - doch geht das überhaupt?*


----------



## Rollora (8. Juni 2020)

Klar geht das, schlechte Drehbuchschreiber haben schon noch schlechtere Rückkehrer ermöglicht.


----------



## Nuallan (8. Juni 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Klar geht das, schlechte Drehbuchschreiber haben schon noch schlechtere Rückkehrer ermöglicht.



Verstehe das Problem auch nicht ganz. In einer Serie wo man mit nem Pilzantrieb durch die Gegend teleportiert und grundlegendste Regeln der Physik nicht existieren sollte sowas kein Problem sein. Die Paar (absichtlich groß geschrieben) Fans die Discovery noch hat wollen eh keine Erklärungen sondern nur schlechte Witze und Explosionen. Also alles ist möglich. Bin schon total gespannt. Ne, Spaß, geht mir völlig am A***h vorbei, so wie alles was Kotzman produziert.


----------



## NForcer (8. Juni 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Verstehe das Problem auch nicht ganz. In einer Serie wo man mit nem Pilzantrieb durch die Gegend teleportiert und grundlegendste Regeln der Physik nicht existieren sollte sowas kein Problem sein. Die Paar (absichtlich groß geschrieben) Fans die Discovery noch hat wollen eh keine Erklärungen sondern nur schlechte Witze und Explosionen. Also alles ist möglich. Bin schon total gespannt. Ne, Spaß, geht mir völlig am A***h vorbei, so wie alles was Kotzman produziert.



Irgendwie lustig das mit der "Regeln der Physik" Sache.

Sorry, aber 1. ist es eine SciFi Serie, wenn es so einen Antrieb gibt, warum nicht. 2. Die bekannten, derzeitigen Regeln der Physik, sind die, die einem das beschränkte Denken auferlegen, aber keiner weiß, wo und wie sie ggf. erweitert und anders umgesetzt werden/wurden.

Nur weil Einstein seine Relativitätstheorie aufstellte und diese bisher mit dem jetzigen Wissenstand als gegeben angesehen wird, heißt es nicht grundsätzlich das diese "Regeln" immer so gelten werden. Mag vielleicht überdreht klingen, aber keiner von uns kann wirklich 
sagen, wie es woanders ist, wie es ggf. woanders gebogen wird usw.. daher....


----------



## cloudhunter (8. Juni 2020)

Aha und wie erklärste solchen Schwachsinn wie Sonar im Weltraum? Also Ortung mit Hilfe von Schallwellen ohne Medium in dem sich besagte Schallwellen ausbreiten können? Der Pilzsporenantrieb ist noch das kleinste Problem in der Serie. Die hat so viele Logikfehler und Plotholes da passen ganze Universen rein.


----------



## Rollora (9. Juni 2020)

NForcer schrieb:


> Irgendwie lustig das mit der "Regeln der Physik" Sache.
> 
> Sorry, aber 1. ist es eine SciFi Serie, wenn es so einen Antrieb gibt, warum nicht. 2. Die bekannten, derzeitigen Regeln der Physik, sind die, die einem das beschränkte Denken auferlegen, aber keiner weiß, wo und wie sie ggf. erweitert und anders umgesetzt werden/wurden.
> 
> ...


Ach komm... du weißt schon, dass das mit dem Pilzsporenantrieb einfach totaler Blödsinn ist, hingegen die Antriebe die in Star Trek vorkommen zumindest lose auf glaubhafte Hypothesen zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## Seregios (9. Juni 2020)

Michaels könnte ja aufwachen und Lorca steht unter der Dusche...&#8230;.   (ok..bin schon alt, für die die es nicht verstehen  )


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Juni 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> Michaels könnte ja aufwachen und Lorca steht unter der Dusche...&#8230;.   (ok..bin schon alt, für die die es nicht verstehen  )


Weißt du, was wirklich bitter ist? Dass ich diese unsägliche Serie damals gemieden habe wie der Teufel das Weihwasser und die Anspielung trotzdem verstehe.  Wenn Michaels dann noch fragen würde: "Bobby?" würde ich den Ferseher von der Wand reißen.


----------

